# FUN WITH UNUSUAL WORDS



## vickie gee (Aug 23, 2012)

*Unusual words always get my attention. I thought it would be fun if we tossed some around here. I will just put one out here to start. We can have some laughs and expand our horizons. I know from reading that thread about old forum members and how threads can create laughter that **some of you guys have vivid imaginations.*

*Ok, so I present the word and the definition **and then the next person use MY word in a sentence. *

*So then that person leaves a new unusual word and definition of it at the bottom of their post for the next person to grab and make a sentence with. That person needs to leave a new word with its definition.*

*Ok, here goes. **antigropelos**: waterproof leggings, hip-waders.*


----------



## susanne (Aug 23, 2012)

I love words and keep a list of each new one I come across. I'll have to add antigropelos.

My sentence:

While reading much of what is written on the internet, it may be advisable to wear antigropelos.

My word:

recrudesce

to break our again, recur


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 23, 2012)

susanne said:


> I love words and keep a list of each new one I come across. I'll have to add antigropelos.
> 
> My sentence:
> 
> ...







:ThumbUp



next????


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd like to use both your words, Vickie and Susanne!

_Prior to surfing onto the Huffington Post website, I decided to follow Susanne's advice and wear my antigropelos; however, I fell asleep in front of the computer and have experienced a recrudesce of a heat rash on my lower legs._

*Next Word: *
jejune: lacking interest or significance


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'll try to keep up!

When I was in college I couldn't stand jejune lectures.

My word is easy: thwack, to strick with or as with something flat or heavy.


----------



## REO (Aug 24, 2012)

I would love to thwack people who enjoy spreading untrue rumors and lies about people just to be hateful.

(and also people who believe them without bothering to find out the truth)

Asinine: extremely or "]utterly foolish <an _asinine_ excuse>


----------



## JennyB (Aug 24, 2012)

Fun Vickie,

I went fishing today and didn't get wet

Mine is

ZENZIZENZIZENZIC - A number raised to the eighth power

Jenny


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2012)

OMG, I gotta go again, Robin. Asinine is a word I actually use on a regular basis.

_Personally, I think it's utterly _
_*asinine*_
_ that more people voted for their favorite SINGERS on American Idol than voted in the 2008 US PRESIDENTIAL Election._
NEXT WORD: 

ratiocinate: to reason or argue logically


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 24, 2012)

_Woopsy daisy. It looks like we got a newernew word before the older new word was used. I'll jump in for the save! whooooosh_

_Republican party leaders can __rationcinate__ among themselves forty to the __zenzizezenzizenzic__ about throwing Todd Akin under the bus this week but I think that their unforgiveness of a man who misspoke while standing on principle is just wrong....especially since his apology was sincere and brave._

*new word: vennootschap (teamwork or partnership)*


----------



## JennyB (Aug 24, 2012)

opps Jill didn't read what you said right..sorry!

I was in the water with my antigropelos on

haha

I liked the way Spock would ratiocinate.

word

JUMENTOUS...smelling like horse urine


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 24, 2012)

another woopsy daisy. Somebody needs to use the 2 new words



. I knew this would be fun.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 24, 2012)

The american people and the government should vennootschap together

word

VENTRIPOTENT ...big-bellied, gluttonous


----------



## susanne (Aug 24, 2012)

Since our rainy early summer limited our driving time, Mingus looks rather ventripotent and will be too embarrassed to wear his speedo at the beach.

NEW WORD

susurrus -- whispering, murmuring, rustling


----------



## countrymini (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't know about your horses but my stallion after a good back rub usually lifts his tail and a quiet sound similar to a *susurrus* is rudely aimed at me





NEW WORD

*steatophygic* - having a grand gluteus maximus or a plump posterior


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 25, 2012)

countrymini you kill me





When I was younger I went into Dillards and Penneys shopping for a padded undergarment since I had the backside of a jaybird; nowadays as I squeeze into my britches I wonder "how did I morph into such a steatophygic gal" and then the Brazilian butt informercial comes on....oh woe is me!

*word: tubicinate (to blow a trumpet)*


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> *word: tubicinate (to blow a trumpet)*


I hope I'm one of many forum members who feel the urge to *tubicinate* on the heels of this year's AMHR National Show.

Next word: 
*vellicate*
*:*
 to twitch; to tickle or pinch


----------



## JennyB (Aug 25, 2012)

When I was a the races the bugler tried to tubicinate but only got spitting sounds out..haha

word: Agelast..A person who never laughs


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 25, 2012)

*Ok, next player has a 2fer. Use both the words **vellicate** and **agelast. *


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 25, 2012)

I hate to admit this but, when I vellicate my hubby under his arms he is agelast, no fun at all!

Next word is one of my favorites, but never use: jurrasic, the period of time between triassic and cretaceous or the corresponding systems of roacks marked by the presence of dinosaurs and the first appereance of birds!


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2012)

OMG, Terry! I just used that word this morning talking to my mom, and it was in this kind of context... I probably haven't used the word before today since so long ago when I read Crichton's book with that in the title:

The other day, there was a spider in the garage that was so big, it looked like it might have been from the 
*jurassic*
 era!
Next Word: *tastevin:* wine taster

PS this is fun!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 25, 2012)

I know you all know I'm elderly, but I"m not so old that I wore a tastevin on a chain around my neck when I went to visit, I use a wine glass.

New word, then I'm outa here for today: Kobold: an mischievious spirit in German lore!


----------



## countrymini (Aug 25, 2012)

My two year boy has been possessed by a Kobold. (his white blonde hair and blue eyes confirms its origin)

NW: *rhonchisonant *- making a snorting or snoring noise


----------



## susanne (Aug 26, 2012)

*rhonchisonant*

*I am frequently woken from a deep sleep by the rhonchisonant sounds coming from Keith as he sleeps.*

NEW WORD

eirenism -- peaceful state of mind


----------



## REO (Aug 26, 2012)

When I think of karma and the possible outcomes for some people, I quite enjoy eirenism.

* syn·chro·nic·i·ty**/ˌsiNGkrəˈnisitē/*

Noun: The simultaneous occurrence of events that appear significantly related but have no discernible causal connection.


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2012)

_In my opinion, the current bad weather event impacting Tampa, FL and the Republican National Convention to be held there reflect no __*synchronicity*__. I will say, though, that I think __*Synchronicity*__ was the best Police album ever, though this particular sentence probably does not equate to constructive use of the word!_






Next Word: 
*radicolous*
: Living on roots


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 26, 2012)

My asparagus fern is not looking so good lately; likely the soil has been attacked by aphids and their radicolous larva. 

uxorilocal (ux-or-ih-lok-al) pertaining to a husband who lives with his wife's parents


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 26, 2012)

My poor son-in-law has been laid off of work for two yrs., he can't really help it if he is a uxorilocal! Bless him!

OMG Vicki that was a hard one!

my new word for ya'll is: fabular, relating to, or having the form of a fable.


----------



## countrymini (Aug 27, 2012)

that one is really hard!



lol


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 27, 2012)

countrymini said:


> that one is really hard!
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Not really, but I was waiting for others to take a turn.

*The video of the royal couple's wedding cast a **fabular** glow, but it was indeed no fable.*

*word: chatterer (a prater; and idle talker)*


----------



## countrymini (Aug 28, 2012)

For some unknown reason there are a few of these people in my life, so i've developed the skills to have an indepth conversation with a chatterer without actually paying any attention to what we're talking about and be thinking about something completely different.

New word

*bleached mort*- a fair-complexioned female


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 28, 2012)

MY third born daughter, Roxanne, looks like her Irish ancesters and burns easily as she is a bleached mort, blond, blue eyed girl.

New word is: maladapted, unsited or poorley adapted for a particular use.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2012)

When it comes right down to it, a basic wheelbarrow is *maladapted* for use as a feed cart.

Next Word: 
*Verbile*
: One whose mental processes are stimulated by words.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 28, 2012)

It is nice that my newest co-worker has turned out to be as verbile as me...he hears me talking about looking up someone named Cogar's phone number and the next thing I know we are both blurting out lines from some of John Cougar Melancamp's songs.

*charientism (an artfully veiled insult)*


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2012)

When it comes to some internet gathering places, snarky *charientisms* abound.

Next Word: 
*Bafflegab*
: incomprehensible or pretentious verbiage


----------



## REO (Aug 30, 2012)

Some times when I see write ups for some mini horses for sale, some farms use an abundance of bafflegab!

Zoanthropy: A type of insanity in which one imagines he is an animal!

(oh please! You KNOW we ALL pretended to be horses when we were kids! LOL)


----------



## tagalong (Aug 30, 2012)

I actually used to imagine that I was a cougar when I was little - I guess I suffered from zoanthropy!





_*nudiustertian*__ - the day before yesterday_


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 31, 2012)

Nudiustertian was hump day and I slid off the back of the hump in grief for the state of the economy; yet, today is TGIF and payday and I smile as my gas tank is full though it was pricey, groceries cost $333, and hurricane Isaac is finished dumping wind and rain on our little corner of the ArkLaTex, and we are having optimism here as friends' phone calls are coming in here to discuss everything from Rubio to Razorbacks football!

(excuse the run-on sentence please, and *YA'LL *have a good weekend



)

*new word is **cerulean **(say-roo-lee-an) "sky-blue; azure."*


----------



## REO (Sep 1, 2012)

Every time I look into Nort's cerulean eyes, I fall in love all over again!

Zeitgeist: The feeling of the era, the culture of a period.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 3, 2012)

If I could pick one section of my life to live over again, it would be the zeitgeist of the 80s. Life was good!

Something important to all horse owners...

_*borborygmus*__ - the rumbling sound of gas passing through the intestine_


----------



## countrymini (Sep 5, 2012)

If only my husband would stop at the start of borborygmus, but no, he has to follow through with it much to my disgust!

BRUME - A poetic term meaning mist or fog.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 5, 2012)

My friend June, was walking on a boom,

her head was in a broum, she had no room,

fell to her doom!

pasha: A man of high rank or office.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, if it is not Mr. pasha carrying his fine-grained leather tasha!

threpterophilia:an overwhelming attraction for female nurses


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2012)

When I was in the hospital, my main nurse resembled a real life troll and was such a Nazi that I don't think even a man with threpterophilia would have been able to stand her! 

Next Word: *verbalism*: undo attention to words alone
​


----------

